# Huron County/ Willard sub need immediately



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

I know some one who is looking for a commercial accont in willard. Needed immediately. Willing to pay drive time if its not on ur route. PM me or cll me at 419.571.2325


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

How far is Huron county from Lake county??


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

I heard you guys are getting pounded with snow today. Good luck...


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

thermos;358672 said:


> How far is Huron county from Lake county??


Hours....Willard is in southern Ohio...around Seville / 71 area. Even further south, about another 45 mins or so.

I think it took me about 1 1/2 hrs to get there from C-town.


----------



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

i wouldnt realy say it is southern ohio but yes it is about an hour an a half from east cleveland.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Ok that is a little too far then. Wish I could help, sorry


----------



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

anyone? they are calling for 1-2 2marrow and its gonna need to be cleared by somebody


----------



## GSU Lawn (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm really shocked you are not getting anybody to jump on this. If I was not 4+ hours away I know I help you out. Good luck.



04 Dodge Ram 7.5 Hiniker
Snow Ex Salt Spreader


----------



## ROWDY (Dec 20, 2007)

I live in Greenwich Ohio. Is this position filled yet? Call 419-681-3201


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

ROWDY;464141 said:


> I live in Greenwich Ohio. Is this position filled yet? Call 419-681-3201


I think it is since this post if from January of 2007. Rowdy you need to take a look at the date these things are before you respond. about 12 months to late on this one. LOL


----------



## ROWDY (Dec 20, 2007)

I saw that. But wondered if it could exist. But thanx for the info.


----------

